# Trouble finding suitable small breed puppy food



## Adrift02 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi there!

I recently got a yorkie/pom mix pup (4 months old now) and am trying to get her off the royal canin the breeder was feeding her and onto some better grub. The issue I am having is the brands which are highly recommended (at least at petfoodanalysis) are either very high in protein (supposedly not good for pups?) or the kibble size is too big. I got some samples of both wellness and innova puppy brands and both kibbles were way too big for her (she is about 7 pounds btw). Just a FYI, I did try to see if she would eat them anyways but she had to grab a mouthful and spit them out to chew them one by one. Doesn't even want them now...

Can someone give me some good recommendations? The other choices I have looked at (sample wise) are Halo, which is too new for me to have a lot of faith in (though the ingredients look decent) or Eagle Pack, which seems to have a lot of grains/non meat as the primary ingredients.

Based on petfoodanalysis, the last high rank puppy food I have yet to try is the artemis, but have yet to see the kibble size. Anyways, thanks for the help, I would love to get her switched over to a small kibble, quality brand (price is no limit).


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Adrift02 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I recently got a yorkie/pom mix pup (4 months old now) and am trying to get her off the royal canin the breeder was feeding her and onto some better grub. The issue I am having is the brands which are highly recommended (at least at petfoodanalysis) are either very high in protein (supposedly not good for pups?) or the kibble size is too big. I got some samples of both wellness and innova puppy brands and both kibbles were way too big for her (she is about 7 pounds btw). Just a FYI, I did try to see if she would eat them anyways but she had to grab a mouthful and spit them out to chew them one by one. Doesn't even want them now...
> 
> ...


Did u get either small breed or puppy from wellness? Wellness small breed is some of the smallest kibble I have seen.

I have a yorkie/bichon mix and she definitely likes the small kibble better. I have used holistic select small breed, avoderm small breed, wellness super5mix small breed, solid gold wee bits. All are tiny. I am pretty sure most of them make puppy formulas also. There is also Petcurean Now! if you prefer grain free. I have never used that but the kibble also looks to be small.

Oh and artemis fresh mix small breed is small also but I have never used that.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You don't necessarily have to go with a strictly puppy formula... in fact, EVO small bites are some of the smallest kibbles I've ever seen (very tiny square pieces) and it IS suitable for small breed puppies. (large breed puppies are debatable, and to each their own on that)


----------



## Adrift02 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ya I saw both innova and wellness had smaller kibble food but just not with their puppy formlas. I keep hearing hq stuff like evo is ok for small breed pups and maybe that will be my onlyoption but the whole protein level/dodnt say for pups makes me hesitant. Hrm decisions decisions...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Earthborn Holistics small breed OR puppy formula both have very very very tiny kibbles. Like, the size of an eraser in terms of diameter, but flatter....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Fromm is all life stages and REALLY tiny kibble. They have a few varities, only one being grain-free (Surf and Turf) but I think all the formulas are pretty good.


----------



## Adrift02 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

Neither fromm nor earthborn are at my local pet store so ill have to look around.

Quick question: my friend feeds his dog the wellness small breed and i tried it with her and she really likes it (must have been the kibble size that turned her off the puppy wellness). I looked at the ingredients and it's very similar to their puppy formula, a couple percent less protien is all. Would this be ok for a pup (she is over 4 months now)?

Anyways ill check some other stores to see if i can find those other brands. I am pretty sure the core/evo are at my pet store too


----------



## Tsturbo (Oct 8, 2010)

Orijen puppy. It is grain free and the kibbles are on the bigger size, but my 10 wee Havanese who weighed 2.5 lbs when we brought here home has no problem with the bigger kibble. My understanding is that high protein diets may not be ideal for large breed puppies. It should be fine for a yorkie, as most believe a high protein grain free is best.


----------



## Adrift02 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thx for the suggestion but she just won't do big kibble, we have to almost force her to eat it.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Avoderm and Holistic Select both make a small breed puppy formula. I have used both their small breed formulas and the kibble size are both as small as wellness. I would imagine the puppy formula would be also.

Holistic Select - Nourish Puppy Health Small & Mini Breed - Anchovy, Sardine && Chicken Meals Recipe

AvoDerm Natural® - Small Breed Puppy Food


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Try the Now! Small breed formula, 

http://www.petcurean.com/files/File/small breed sell sheet website.pdf

The kibble is smaller than some cat foods I've seen, absolutely tiny. Protein generally isn't a problem with pups, it's the calcium level.


----------

